# ID on this plant please



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

this is that plant. if you cant see the pic very well.. its red it has long skinnyish leaves. it does not grow tall and all the leaves grom from a center point from the base of the plant.
so if you DO know what this plant is? could you tell me how i make this plant into more plants? it seems to grow big and then a few leaves fall off and new ones grow back . thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cryptocoryne, probably wendtii.

If you want it to grow better, try pulling it up a bit so the center isn't buried. If you want it to propagate, provide more light.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

provide more light? how is that going to get it to propragate.? how does it do it exactly


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It propagates with runners from the main plant above the roots at the side.
http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/garden/mg/botany/plantparts.html


----------

